# Need some help with sump setup.



## kpswd (Sep 13, 2011)

I am going to experiement a little with a sump to become more familiar with how it works and see if it is something that will work for me.

I found an "Amiracle" sump that I thought I would use and set up a small tank using it.

I have attached a picture of what I have and I was wondering if this is the "correct" theoretical setup for a wet/dry sump using this one. I understand that there has to be more Bioballs.










My initial thought is that it is missing some sort of drip tray to distribute the water evenly across the bio balls. Is that something that is needed, or will the foam that is covering the bioballs take care of that?

I can't find a website for this make/model, so I don't know what originally came with it. The person that used it before covered the hole for the bulkhead so the pump have to sit inside the sump.

Any help, and/or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That is the correct way to set up. Different models might have a tray holder lip but the egg crate (light diffuser panel) will act as the top tray above the bioballs. The blue/white pad should catch some debris to keep the bioballs cleaner.

Depending on what the previous owner used to cover the old hole, you could drill another and use a bulkhead fitting and hose to return the water to the aquarium. You could also use it as you show in the picture but I would recommend using hose to reduce the amount of vibration the pump will generate and reduce the noise it may create.


----------



## kpswd (Sep 13, 2011)

So you would recommend (if possible) removing the patch over the old hole, put in a bulk head. Then connect a hose to the outside of the bulk head and keeping the pump inside the sump connecting it to the bulk head using a hose as well?

Did I understand that correctly, or did you mean to keep the pump outside the sump?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

He means rather than having the hard pipe come out of the pump use some hose to deaden some vibration, this being with the pump still in the sump. Alternate, I don't know what the previous person covered the hole with, you might be better off leaving that if it's watertight and drilling a new hole for a bulkhead, and put the pump outside the sump.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The sump is acrylic so I will assume the previous owner used an acrylic solvent to attach another piece of acrylic over the hole and that would be permanent. But if they used silicone caulk, you may be able to pry the patch off and use the old hole.

I was recommending using hose to make any connection to your pump, whether it is located in the sump or outside the sump because of the vibration/noise transmission issue.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Even though it'll work the way it is, I'd suggest you get a cheap plastic tray of some kind, drill some holes in it and put your prefilter media in there. Use it as a drip tray. You'll catch more organic solids and probably disperse the water a bit better. Start small with the holes. Drill them about an inch apart.


----------



## kpswd (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks again for everyone's help. This is one of those projects that I am very excited about doing and learning about. I am sure that I will have additional questions down the line, but for now this is it.


----------

